# For our foreign friends...will you join us in Burn the Burka Day?



## 2aguy

I just came up with this idea......it is an act of resistence to radical muslim ideology......something we have been told we must do if we are ever going to have peace with muslims......this is the concept......women from around the world should pick one day......put on a burka, march to a public place, take off the burka and burn it.....to show young muslim women that they do not have to submit to male muslim oppression forever......

How about it?


----------



## TheOldSchool

Lots of Muslims are already doing this

Syrian women liberated from Isis are burning their burqas. What does that tell us? | Coffee House


----------



## Meathead

TheOldSchool said:


> Lots of Muslims are already doing this
> 
> Syrian women liberated from Isis are burning their burqas. What does that tell us? | Coffee House


It tells me that they can burn their burkas or we should burn them for them whether they're wearing them or not.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Meathead said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of Muslims are already doing this
> 
> Syrian women liberated from Isis are burning their burqas. What does that tell us? | Coffee House
> 
> 
> 
> It tells me that they can burn their burkas or we should burn them for them whether they're wearing them or not.
Click to expand...

Ok.  Thanks for your view you nutjob.


----------



## 2aguy

TheOldSchool said:


> Lots of Muslims are already doing this
> 
> Syrian women liberated from Isis are burning their burqas. What does that tell us? | Coffee House




We need to do this on a bigger scale then.........show our support ........


----------



## Sunni Man

Silly idea.....silly thread.......


----------



## 2aguy

And just to be clear.......I have no problem with women who do this of their own free will......as part of their religious expression....but we are at war with radical muslim terrorism...and the Burka is something they use to actually oppress women.......so we have to attack it and what it means to them....


----------



## 2aguy

Sunni Man said:


> Silly idea.....silly thread.......




Wrong....this is actually a very visible way to take the ideological fight to the muslim terrorists.....a big visible symbolic gesture......


----------



## Dekster

2aguy said:


> I just came up with this idea......it is an act of resistence to radical muslim ideology......something we have been told we must do if we are ever going to have peace with muslims......this is the concept......women from around the world should pick one day......put on a burka, march to a public place, take off the burka and burn it.....to show young muslim women that they do not have to submit to male muslim oppression forever......
> 
> How about it?



So freedom is about doing what you want to do and not what they want to do?


----------



## 2aguy

Dekster said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just came up with this idea......it is an act of resistence to radical muslim ideology......something we have been told we must do if we are ever going to have peace with muslims......this is the concept......women from around the world should pick one day......put on a burka, march to a public place, take off the burka and burn it.....to show young muslim women that they do not have to submit to male muslim oppression forever......
> 
> How about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So freedom is about doing what you want to do and not what they want to do?
Click to expand...



Nope...where did you get that?  I have no problem with the Burka, or the head covering......if people want to do it as part of their religion I completely support their right to do it....I believe in the Bill of Rights and Religious freedom....there is nothing in this idea that violates those beliefs....

What this idea does...is send a message to young women, that they do not have to wear the burka if they don't want to....and it also sends an attack against the ideology of muslim terrorists who enslave women and murder gays.....and the burka is a symbol of that enslavement.....


----------



## 2aguy

Thinking on this concept some more......a better idea would to simply have women put on the burka....march to public places, like a vast march on the U.S. Capitol...and simply take the Burka off en masse.......that would be less controversial and would still make the statement......


----------



## Dekster

2aguy said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just came up with this idea......it is an act of resistence to radical muslim ideology......something we have been told we must do if we are ever going to have peace with muslims......this is the concept......women from around the world should pick one day......put on a burka, march to a public place, take off the burka and burn it.....to show young muslim women that they do not have to submit to male muslim oppression forever......
> 
> How about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So freedom is about doing what you want to do and not what they want to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...where did you get that?  I have no problem with the Burka, or the head covering......if people want to do it as part of their religion I completely support their right to do it....I believe in the Bill of Rights and Religious freedom....there is nothing in this idea that violates those beliefs....
> 
> What this idea does...is send a message to young women, that they do not have to wear the burka if they don't want to....and it also sends an attack against the ideology of muslim terrorists who enslave women and murder gays.....and the burka is a symbol of that enslavement.....
Click to expand...


Since I have no reason to believe that you wear a burka, there would be no you in the "us" you want them to join.  You just want them to do hat you want without your having to do anything, like get used to seeing women wearing burkas.


----------



## ChrisL

Well, I think burkas are terrible.  Imagine, being brainwashed to be so ashamed of your own body that you feel it is "disrespectful" and that you have to cover all the time even when it's 90 degrees?  When I was young, I was naive enough to think that they only dressed that way because they had sandstorms over there sometimes.  Lol.  Then I learned about how women are viewed in some of these Muslim nations.


----------

